# .41 Mag Python?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

There persist rumours of a .41 Magnum Colt Python have been built as a toolrooom speciman only. Colt has repeatedly denied the existance of a Python in .41 Magnum.

White and Munhall have some data of a cartridge H/S ".400 Colt", or maybe ".400 Colt Mag". There is speculation that prior to the introduction of the .41 Magnum in 1963 or so, Colt did indeed contemplate introducing a larger caliber revolver, whether a Python or not. White and Munhall laboratories give dimensions and headstamp data, though I don't remember whether it was Remington or Winchester brass.

This work wwould have been done about the time interest was being shown in resurrecting the .401 Eimer cartridge, and prior to the .41 Magnum's birth.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had never heard of the .41 caliber Python untill you mention it yesterday Bob. Colt I am sure looked at it and thought about it but according to them one was never built. Now that's not to say some mackine shop or gun smith couldn't have made one up by boring out the cylinder and barrel. That's about the same time that they came out with the Trooper MK III in the J-frame which is a toally different gun. Even different than the old Trooper(pre 1969).


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As I said, Colt has denied making the .41 Magnum, but they have not denied making the .400 Colt.

According to H.P. White's work, this was scrap brass picked up from the Colt factory. Both Colt and the manufacturer remained mum on that cartridge.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say they are probably telling the turth about never making a .41 revolver. When they start testing on new guns the first thing they start with is the barrel in a special built vise. They start firing and testing for what ever caliber they want it build for. They use different barrels and ammo suppliers. They OK the barrel make and caliber and then they design the gun. So it's very possible they found the brass to .400cal. Colt never said anything about the barrel.


----------

